# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  دریافت اطلاعات از میکرو از طریق پورت اترنت ( شبکه)

## biyarjomandi

سلام . 
بنده با برنامه نویسی میکرو کنترلها و برنامه نویسی وب و سوکت خیلی آشنایی ندارم . یکی از دوستان یه بورد LPC1788 به بنده داده که یک سری داده از سنسورهای(دما و فشار و ...) متصل به خودش جمع میکنه و در قالب اعدادی به یه ای پی ثابت و پورت 80 ارسال میکنه .( در واقع اون یک کلاینت هست ) . حالا سوال من اینکه من باید چطور این اطلاعات دریافت شده رو روی یک پی سی در مرورگر به صورت مدام بخونم . برنامه نویسی که تا الان آشنایی دارم باهاش C#‎ بوده و هنوز برنامه نویسی وب مثل PHP انجام ندادم . احساس میکنم باید دنبال پروتوکل های HTTP باشم . اگر راهنمایی بفرمایید در چه ضمینهای باید مطالعه کنم ممنون میشم.

----------


## khorrami

سلام
در قسمت سخت افزار یک رابطه شبکه باید داشته باشی که توی بردهای lpc1788 استفاده شده است از برنامه keil استفاده کن و یک سرویس کلاینت را فعال کن و در و داده ها را ه راحتی میتوانی به هر سایتی ارسال کنی 
برای گرفتن اطلاعات در قسمت سرور و به زبان php  هم با دستور post داده ها را دریافت کن و در دیتا بیس ذخیره کن. یکم اذیت میشی چون بار اولت هست اما در کل ساده است و به راحتی میتونی اطلاعات حداکثر 255 بایت را با استفاده  از http  و از طریق url  ارسال یا دریافت کنی 
به شما پیشنهاد میشود ساختار دستور http  را بیشتر مطالعه کنی
اگر هم خواستی خودم در خدمتت هستم برات به صورت پروژه انجام میدهیم

----------


## moghtada

سلام خسته نباشید. در مورد این برد lpc1788 من هم مشکل اترنت دارم. برنامه رو ریختم رو میکرو و پینگ و هم دارم ولی نمیدونم چجوری با یه برنامه مثلا C#‎ بتونم به داده های ارسالی میکرو دسترسی داشته باشم. من tcplistener و ipendPoint استفاده کردم نشد. میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## moghtada

دوستان کسی پیشنهادی نداره؟؟

----------

